# daron , daronne



## Joanne83

Please  help,
How would you translate ' les daronnes de la cité'
What level of language is 'daronne'
Thanks!


----------



## geve

Hi Joanne83, et bienvenue sur le forum  

Here it probably means "mothers". It is registered as slang by the TLFi, which says that it can also mean "patron, tenancier de bar ou de cabaret". But the first meaning is more common in modern language especially among young people, I would say.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Daronne_ is slang, and means mother.
(not mother_fucker_, mind you, just _mother_)


----------



## Joanne83

daronne, does it have any negative connotations? or neutral?


----------



## geve

Well, I was thinking that the "mother" meaning might actually come from the "boss" meaning... "daronne" therefore implying a bossy mother... So I would tend to think that it is slightly negative.


----------



## necessejamais

Could somebody please explain this lyric from the song "Thé à la menthe" for me?:
"Pento, cassette de funk et le daron en 505"
(What is "daron")?

merci!


----------



## DDT

"daron" can both mean "father" or "old man"

DDT


----------



## zdrabstbuyte

Is daron a word from verlan? Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Thanks.


----------



## vegangirl

Bonjour

Comment dit-on "Sherill et Clark sont les darons de Shannen" en anglais ?

Je propose : Sherill and Clark are Shannen’s parents.

Le mot « darons » est du langage familier et c'est de l'argot. Cela veut dire parents, le père et la mère. Ce mot est très utilisé par les adolescents qui aiment le rap et le rnb.

Merci


----------



## cropje_jnr

Sherill and Clark are Shannen's olds (mais c'est surtout utilisé par le fils ou la fille pour désigner ses propres parents - je te conseille de laisser _parents_ tel quel ici).


----------



## pifnane

old folks
imho


----------



## wildan1

I can't think of anything else that is slangy, except maybe _"the parental unit" _


----------



## Cracker Jack

Je lis un livre de poche intitulé  <<Du rêve pour les oufs>> par Faïza Guène. Il semble facile à lire, mais, il est plein d'argots. Il n'est pas une chose à lire pour un étranger comme moi.  Pour commencer, le titre même est argotique.  C'est pour ça que j'ai du mal à le comprendre.

 Le daron se met à tousser.
    The ???? starts to cough.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jprr

Hello cracker,
C'est de l'argot des banlieues ... pour une part

2 - des mots d'argot "traditionnel" recyclés
daron = le père

Bon courage


----------



## williamc

Bonjour,

The following might help: *daron* - old man


----------



## williamc

Bonjour,

old man = father (en anglais).


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses si rapides.

Yes, you are right williamc old man is father.


----------



## SimoneSimon

Simply her "folks" is definitely the most commonly used slang expression for parents. "'Rents" was a passing fad, but 'folks' has been around a long time. The 'old' in 'old folks' is understood and not idiomatic anymore, i'd say.


----------



## Meille

'Folks' is the first thing I thought of too. It's slangy and neutral (not derogatory). In this example, they would be "Shannen's folks' but when speaking about your own, you can say 'my' or 'the' folks.

'_Old_ folks' though, means senior citizens. (And you wouldn't use it with 'my', 'her' or anybody else's.  )


----------



## gshenaut

Quelque théorie sur l'étymologie de « daron » ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Is daron a word from verlan? Correct me if I'm wrong.


Curieusement, ce mot d'argot existe depuis trois ou quatre siècles, avec un sens inchangé...
Son étymologie, d'après le TLF, reste obscure.


----------



## gshenaut

Ah, OK, merci. J'ai un peu cherché moi-même, et j'ai trouvé cette entrée dans un texte Glossaire du patois normand, de 1856 :
« DARRE ou DARE (s. f.): bedaine. D'où est venu _daron_, ventru. »

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/30904/30904-h/30904-h.htm


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Daron = ventru_ est peut-être spécifiquement normand, car je ne le trouve ni dans ma mémoire ni dans le TLF (maigres références) pour le mot d'argot _daron_.
Mais cela pourrait correspondre à un dérivé de _daru = fort_, une des étymologies proposées par le TLF. L'argot et le patois ne seraient pas dérivés l'un de l'autre, mais aurait alors une source commune.


----------



## snarkhunter

Please note that, in _classical_ slang (...!), "le Grand Daron" is often used for 'God'.


----------



## gshenaut

Peut-être les deux sources ne sont qu'une : les significations de _ventru_ et de _fort_ ont une certaine ressemblance.


----------



## le chat noir

The word sounds a bit lower class and rather yoofspeak, but I see no intrinsic negativity in it.
I worked for 3 years in the joyous suburbs of Paris as a social worker, and the kids were basically using daron/daronne as synonyms for père/mère.


----------



## @chezmoi

Sounds like a term for "boss lady."


----------



## Locape

No, not necessarily. It depends on the context, but like @le chat noir said, young people use it for 'parents'. So, 'les daronnes de la cité' = les mères de la cité (banlieue).


----------



## Mosquito34

In BE I think ' Pop ' and ' Dad ' might be the equivalent of ' le charon ', with ' Dad ' the much more frequent usage.

' Mum ' would be the equivalent of ' la charonne '.  Also see ' my old dutch ' amongst London Cockneys when referring to a loved and honoured 

wife.

' The old dutch '  would lay down the law in a family  whilst a ' Dutch Wife ' is a pillow used in the tropics,

mais combien des Cockneys se trouvent dans les tropiques jour par jour, je ne saurais jamais !

      Rgds,   Mozzie34


'


----------



## Locape

It's 'daron' and 'daronne' in French, not 'charon' and 'charonne', which would be both proper nouns in French and therefore capitalized. Charon makes me think of Greek mythology, Charonne is a street and subway station in Paris.


----------



## Mosquito34

I do apologise, Locape !   I don't know why I converted ' daron ' to ' charon ', it must have been something I ate !,  Stupido !
I enjoy your contributions and will watch my step in future !
                    rgds,   Mozzie34.


----------



## Locape

Ha ha! I had to check first if it wasn't a new slang word I've never heard of, just to be sure! What kind of food was it?


----------

